# Lack of Respect.....



## Merin07 (Dec 10, 2008)

So my dilemma is that I don't feel respected by my husband. I don't know why but he looks down on me. I am educated and I am currently a substitute teacher waiting for my certification and in the process of getting my masters degree. In my opinion I am doing pretty well for myself but whenever my husband talks he just sounds disgusted with me. He even asked me to find a different job and give up on becoming a teacher. When I asked him why he said because I don't have a full time teaching job yet. When I told him he didnt have to marry me so young (while I was still in college and in the process of this) he changed the subject. I am dedicated to my job and eventually my career - I knew getting into this that it was going to be challenging but I didnt go through all of that b.s in college to just give up on my dream of being a teacher to just take an office job or something just to make him happy. I am a dedicated substitute teacher also whenever there are openings I always take them. But tonight he managed to say in front of our friends - "its okay i know Merin wont be getting up tomorrow for her JOB." I just don't understand why he does that to me - I don't act like I am better than him - and I never put him down like that in front of friends. I guess my only question is how to I demand more respect from my husband - I am doing everything I know to do. I don't know how to respond to him when he makes comments like that in front of other people. any advice is welcomed and thanks for reading....


----------

